# Types of Rice



## Momma23Littles (Dec 12, 2017)

I'm new to prepping and need some guidance. I would like to add some rice to my stockpile but I'm unsure of what kind to get (wild, basmati, jasmine, white, brown). What are your recommendations? Do certain rices store better than others or have higher nutritional content than others? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

My understanding is all those types of rice (wild rice is not actually rice but a grass) store well except for brown, which has oil in it which will go rancid. My suggestion is to buy bulk white rice at something like Sam's Club & store it yourself. There are discussions on this site on how to properly store such foods.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Momma23Littles said:


> I'm new to prepping and need some guidance. I would like to add some rice to my stockpile but I'm unsure of what kind to get (wild, basmati, jasmine, white, brown). What are your recommendations? Do certain rices store better than others or have higher nutritional content than others? Thanks for your help!


White rice, Mylar bags and oxygen absorbers and you can't go wrong.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't forget the beans.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Momma23Littles said:


> I'm new to prepping and need some guidance. I would like to add some rice to my stockpile but I'm unsure of what kind to get (wild, basmati, jasmine, white, brown). What are your recommendations? Do certain rices store better than others or have higher nutritional content than others? Thanks for your help!


Why don't you stop by the Introduce Yourself section and let us know a little about yourself?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Momma23Littles said:


> I'm new to prepping and need some guidance. I would like to add some rice to my stockpile but I'm unsure of what kind to get (wild, basmati, jasmine, white, brown). What are your recommendations? Do certain rices store better than others or have higher nutritional content than others? Thanks for your help!


They all have a different taste. Try each before you store large quantities. We kinda like Jasmine. My wife's favorite is Carolina rice but that stuff is expensive. @******* is correct, brown rice will go rancid a lot quicker than white rice. Check to see if the rice you like has been processed. Processing really lowers the nutritional content.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

What kind do you use now? I had someone ask me what kind / brand of rice I use and why ? I did not cook or eat out much rice prior to living in Korea. I bought the rice my housekeeper/ baby sitter told me to buy initially because it was what she was cooking and eating for her lunches . The brand is Calrose a medium grain white rice .

I now cook and eat rice at least once a week. It does well for stir fries, gumbo , Spanish Rice, Kim Bop. 

When you buy and store food it has to be something you like and something that you know a couple of ways to prepare it .


----------



## evandaprepper (Mar 1, 2017)

I personally love Jasmine rice but it does take a little longer to cook so maybe not the best idea for long term storage. When SHTF you don't want to have to waste more energy than needed when it comes to cooking so I would probably stick with basic white rice. Avoid brown rice at all costs as it goes rancid much quicker than white rice due to the oils in the rice going bad.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Get the cheapest white rice you like to eat. It stores very well in 5 gal. buckets. My wife is Chinese, so we store a lot of rice. You don't want to store non-hulled rice (which will go rancid) or parboiled rice (like uncle Ben's) which is not resistant to mold or bacteria because of processing.


----------

